# + 1 rescue



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Welcome to the forum. Have you thought of trying to find another home for the second dog?


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

If the shelter wants to adopt them together, then I would assume they have observed the two dogs and have determined that they are bonded together and would do better going to a home together. It can be really devastating for bonded dogs to be separated. I don't think anyone will judge you for knowing what/who you do (and don't) want to rescue or bring into your home. However, I think most shelters only "require" two dogs to go together when they have been determined to be strongly bonded and "need" each other. Good luck!


----------



## dberk (Jul 5, 2011)

Why does the shelter say they must be adopted together? Just because they came in that way? Unless they can do better than that - just offer to adopt the one. Especially if both dogs are on death row (meaning they might both be killed before someone that wants both comes along). Saving 1 is better than 0 if they are at that stage with the shelter. If they just got there, and have some time remaining, maybe consider leaving them there for a bit to see if someone who can take both comes along.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Sophie_Mom said:


> If the shelter wants to adopt them together, then I would assume they have observed the two dogs and have determined that they are bonded together and would do better going to a home together. It can be really devastating for bonded dogs to be separated. I don't think anyone will judge you for knowing what/who you do (and don't) want to rescue or bring into your home. However, I think most shelters only "require" two dogs to go together when they have been determined to be strongly bonded and "need" each other. Good luck!


Very good point, that's usually the case. These dogs probably have been together their entire life and it could have a very devastating effect on each of them if they are separated IMO. I know it's usually harder to place two than one, but if it's necessary, the right family usually comes along.


----------



## JenniferJohnsonLovesGOLD (Sep 8, 2011)

I'll leave my name in as a last resort to contact if they don't find a home to adopt both. Maybe someone who has more space will adopt both!

Jen


----------



## JenniferJohnsonLovesGOLD (Sep 8, 2011)

*Oaklys Dad I don't think the shelter wants anyone to do that just to get the one you want.

Jen
*


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

My Bonnie and Clyde are now turning 11 and have been together since 4 months old. I don't think either would do well without the other....I wish you luck in your search


----------



## JenniferJohnsonLovesGOLD (Sep 8, 2011)

Great news! They were adopted!

Jen


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jennifer*

Jennifer

Thanks for telling us the great news!!


----------

